# S gauge gargraves flex track



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I need to know what the smallest radius I can use with Gargraves S-gauge flex track.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I use Gargraves flex track and love it. To be on the safe side my minimum radius is the same as the old AF track. This helps ensure that the locomotives and rolling stock (especially the Northerns and passenger cars from American Models) will be able to navigate the curves.

Mark


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Mark...actually I need to use a smaller radius to basically "fit" inside the 42" AF radius. Any thoughts??

Dave


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Dave,
I really think you're pushing it here. A Baldwin or an old AF Atlantic might work, but I wouldn't chance it. You may want to experiment to see if it works before you construct something permanent.

My solution??? Add six inches to the width of your platform! Also, what I did as a kid many, many years ago was put a 1/2 section of straight half way thru my curves on a 4x8 and this gave me some wiggle room for an inside loop. So a combination of a short section of straight with just a little reduction in radius might work. But then, will you have enough room for 2 trains to pass on a curve???

Try this:
http://www.thortrains.net/sgauge/splan48a.html

http://www.thortrains.net/marx/x46saf1.html

On a related note I have 3 pair of Gargraves manual turnouts--one pair was on the layout for about an hour--that I'd be willing to sell.

Mark


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone think it's possible (or has tried) to run scale flanged rolling stock on Gargraves track?

Mark in Oregon


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mark...etel...I thought of the "short" pieces as I was sitting here looking at what I've got. I am working with a 9x6 foot "U-shaped" or "C-shaped" depending on which side I'm standing. I think I can get a double curve at the "ends"...but it's the center I'm wondering about. Hopefully the pictures will help. The first shows the double track at the open end. Where I want to use the flex is in the second picture...


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd do an up and over. Going up on the inside of the "U" making a 270 degree turn as it comes down toward the center, going under the elevated section and then a 90 degree turn down the other side of the "U." (Just an idea.)

Mark


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mark...great minds think alike. I got my elevated track structures out and started positioning them to see. I'd still like to see what the flex track could do.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Here are a couple of other ideas (roughly drawn--I don't have a compass handy).

Mark


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mark...good suggestion. Didn't think about curving into the arc and then back. I'll try it tonight. Still placing track and planning..


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Dave,
I was randomly checking out other track-plan threads on this site and another and there is some free track planning software available. (I should have written it down or saved it, but I didn't.) The program apparently gets everything to fit together using standard available track. This may help with your planning. Try a couple of Google searches.
Mark

P.S. Editing my original. Just found the name of the program--it's called SCARM. Never tried it, but looking at some of the plans guys came up with by using it, it seems great.


----------

